# G3 Aluminum Skiff



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

I finally purchased the boat last week. I think I mentioned that I also ordered

a honda eu2000 from Wise before Gustav. What concerns me is using 110 in

an aluminum boat. How many folks that live in this area use an aluminum boat

with 110? Is there a way to rig this to make it safe and shockproof?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

A lot of people do.



On the Bowfishing site they were talking about grounding the genny to the alum hull.



Search around in here. 



http://bow.fishingcountry.com/bfcforums/forumdisplay.php?s=f3e7e3edb7c70182b03f093c20fe8b52&f=21


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i run an alluminum Triton 17' and also run a generator with 4 300w halogens. have never had a problem. but i took special care when i wired up all my lights to make sure that there was no way for them to short out. have never blown a bulb or anything like that either. just use good quality stuff and put more tape on the connections then you normal and be sure to run your wires where they wont chafe (sp) on anything.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Anywhere there is a wirenut, remove it. Use Crimp/Shrink Butt connectors.



Wirenuts are fine in a house. A house doesn't move. Your boat moves a LOT.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I have never had any problems.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Electrocution is VERY unforgiving.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I just twistthe wires together and wrap some tape around them.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You are kidding aren't you?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

No.....the tape works pretty good. Makes it easy when I have to change out a light. Sometimes I just twist the wires together and don't even use tape. All I got to do is pull real hard on the wires andthey comes right loose. 

I've only been shocked a couple of times. Nothing serious.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

To be on the safe side I used a GFI between my gennie and my lights. All the elements for a bad scene are present. Eliminate the risk.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I use butt connectors and heat shrink on all my connections, and I do not think that a GFCI will work on the water.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It will not. There is no grounding rod like a house has.



12V or 110V DFA?



No matter. Standard Marine practices are no wirenuts or twist and tape.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

PUI Can't type call me


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *X-Shark (9/23/2008)*A lot of people do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason I would be concerned about grounding the generator to the boat. Seems like this could cause an electrolis problem on the hull. Could be wrong.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (9/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *X-Shark (9/23/2008)*A lot of people do.
> ...


thats exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

> *Death From Above (9/23/2008)*No.....the tape works pretty good. Makes it easy when I have to change out a light. Sometimes I just twist the wires together and don't even use tape. All I got to do is pull real hard on the wires andthey comes right loose.
> 
> I've only been shocked a couple of times. Nothing serious.




Good stuff...:letsdrink ROFLMFAO


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

May not work??? I burst a 120 v light hitting a stump and exsposed the filaments and the GFI did work.


----------

